# Effekt? Shine, lichtlinien?



## thetommy (20. Oktober 2007)

hallo zusammen,

ich bin neu hier und hoffe mir kann einer helfen, kann mir einer sagen wie und womit man sowas hin bekommt?

http://cy-design.de/licht.jpg

gibt es da ein filter oder sowas für?


----------



## Leola13 (20. Oktober 2007)

Hai,

schau dir mal die Tutorials bei pixelmana.com an.
Das sollte dir weiterhelfen.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## thetommy (20. Oktober 2007)

Ja das sieht ja schonmal so ähnlich aus, nur mit meinem Englisch verstehe ich da leider nicht viel ;-) gibt es da auch was auf deutsch?


----------



## thetommy (24. Oktober 2007)

Mmhh, gibt es da echt keinen anderen link, komme mit diesem nicht klar.
Oder wie heisst diese technik überhaupt?


----------

